# Hurricane?



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone else getting hit by Hurricane Earl right now? I'm not sure if anywhere but Nova Scotia is getting it this bad, but it's pretty crazy out there! 50,000 people in my area are without power, but somehow, our little house is still bright and cozy! I expect it won't last, but the lovely thing is, we're on the same grid as the hospital so we're never down for long. One of the only things I like about living downtown. 

Pepper is pretty excited about the whole thing, he's been up since it really started going and he's sticking his little nose out of his pigloo to watch the trees swaying outside the window. He doesn't seem to be really upset by it. In fact, he kind of seems like a hyper little kid.

Hope everyone is cozy and safe inside!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

We are no where near the coast but do sometimes get winds from the hurricanes. Today the wind is crazy here so maybe we are getting some effects. 

Numerous years ago we were camping in PEI at the tale end of a hurricane. Our campsite was right on the ocean and it was insane. Couldn't sit outside, chairs, tables and tents were blowing away. Couldn't cook outside. Canvas topped trailers were getting bent in the wind. Thankfully we have a little house trailer and we were snug as a bug inside. Can't imagine being in a full on hurricane. 

Stay safe.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I am pretty far removed from all the hurricane hullaballoo, but I can imagine how nice it is to feel safe inside. I hope your house stays nice and cozy and doesn't get blown away!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope everyone in the effected area is safe.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I'm not near the direct area, but we are getting some major side effects. The winds yesterday and today have been just terrible. Trees have had branches breaking off and a few power lines have fallen. The rain kind of comes and goes -- that part hasn't been too bad.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

We're just fine, guys, and I hope you all are, too! The power went out about an hour after I wrote that and didn't come on till around 7am, but we had tons of candles and a camp stove so we did just fine. Pepper stayed up most of the day since it was so dark, but fortunately it was still so warm that I didn't have to worry about him much throughout the night. (Of course, I still got up to check on him a few times, worrywart that I am...) The cats ran around like lunatics all night, the wind seemed to make them a little crazy. We sustained no damage, though the mailbox next door blew onto our steps and someone had left a bunch of junk beside our house when they moved, which blew all over the street. A little bit of a mess, but we're all safe and sound, and the heat wave has broken!!! So I think it was worth it.


----------

